# memory stick question??????



## donald236 (May 15, 2008)

on the memory sticks some of the fingers look silver and the others are gold . on the ones that look silver are they silver or white gold :?: if its white gold how do i process it :?: would i do it just like i do the yellow gold :?: and just to let you know i use the AP process
thanks in advance
Donald


----------



## Scott2357 (May 15, 2008)

The silver colored ones are tin/lead or lead-free solder over copper. On very rare occasion you might find nickel plated fingers.


----------



## donald236 (May 15, 2008)

in other words the silver fingers are not worth nothing is this right :?:


----------



## JustinNH (May 15, 2008)

Ive read through almost al the forum and cant think of any mentionings of white gold in electronics... You may be able to sell them on ebay though. everything sells there haha


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 15, 2008)

The only white gold I've seen is a plated Au/Pd alloy used on reed switches.


----------



## donald236 (May 15, 2008)

crazy question but whats a reed switch :?:


----------



## overneo (May 16, 2008)

I have notice the same thing (white fingers on memory)...

There is a test to know what are they made of?

Pics tonight.


----------



## lazersteve (May 16, 2008)

Don,

A reed switch is a pair or more of thin base metal strips with a contact point that is made of Pd, Au, Silver, or an alloy thereof. Older reed switches and some current ones are housed in glass tubes to isolate them from the environment. Leaf switches are also called reed switches at times.

The points are very tiny and sometimes difficult to harvest.

Here's a photo of one out of a VCR loading mechanism (open air leaf switch type)

[img:538:414]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/leaf_sw.jpg[/img]

Here's a photo of some points removed from another type of reed switch.

[img:270:717]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/pd_contacts.jpg[/img]

These were removed with a set of large pliers from 55 two leaf switches. The total weight of all 110 points in the photo is 0.75 grams. The points in this picture are Pd 100%.

Steve


----------



## overneo (May 17, 2008)

[img:1600:1200]http://over93.free.fr/7.JPG[/img]


----------



## lazersteve (May 17, 2008)

Overneo,

The memory fingers are likely merely tin lead alloy over copper.

A single drop of nitric and a quick stannous test will show you palladium if present (orange which changes to blue-green).

Steve


----------



## overneo (May 17, 2008)

yeah, but I don't have nitric acid...

Finding chemical products like that in france is a real plague.


----------



## Scott2357 (May 17, 2008)

Overneo, Can you get sulfuric acid drain opener?


----------



## overneo (May 18, 2008)

Euh, what is a sado?

(google : http://www.chemaxx.com/Fox-Report-To-CPSC.pdf)


----------

